# New guy



## rayzer13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello brothers , just getting my feet wet to see if I can enjoy this forum site


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 2, 2016)

Tell us about your Lodge


----------



## rayzer13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello ,, Mount Juneau Gastineax lodge #21 is located in the capitol city of Alaska, I am not a very good historian but I believe it was established in 1913 under the jurisdiction Of Washington State  until quite sometime after statehood,,, then the Grand Lodge of Alaska was formed  our original Lodge was located right next to the capitol building untill about 12 years ago when the costs and maintenance became to much for  us to afford , just this year we are at a exciting time of finally breaking ground for a new Juneau Masonic Center, last year marked the restart of Demola for the first time and many years, and the young men are doing very well, we have about 35 active members that attend meeting but on the books there is about 100 members, well thats about all I can think of for right now , fraternally yours William Raymond Rusaw II ( Ray )


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 3, 2016)

rayzer13 said:


> Hello brothers , just getting my feet wet to see if I can enjoy this forum site


Hello from England


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 3, 2016)

Id love to go to Alaska

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello and welcome from Australia


----------



## king82 (Jun 4, 2016)

rayzer13 said:


> Hello brothers , just getting my feet wet to see if I can enjoy this forum site





rayzer13 said:


> Hello ,, Mount Juneau Gastineax lodge #21 is located in the capitol city of Alaska, I am not a very good historian but I believe it was established in 1913 under the jurisdiction Of Washington State  until quite sometime after statehood,,, then the Grand Lodge of Alaska was formed  our original Lodge was located right next to the capitol building untill about 12 years ago when the costs and maintenance became to much for  us to afford , just this year we are at a exciting time of finally breaking ground for a new Juneau Masonic Center, last year marked the restart of Demola for the first time and many years, and the young men are doing very well, we have about 35 active members that attend meeting but on the books there is about 100 members, well thats about all I can think of for right now , fraternally yours William Raymond Rusaw II ( Ray )


35 out of 100 is pretty good. Glad to see masonry moving forward up there.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 7, 2016)

Greetings from Idaho, Brother.


----------

